# Hanging tank



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 20, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Antique-Pr...845118?hash=item33ed60537e:g:r9AAAOSwYK1bKq28


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2018)

Gone like the wind....


----------



## stoney (Jun 20, 2018)

I put a $300.00 bid on it hoping to keep it on Ebay for someone who could use it. Trying to prevent this from happening, with a bid on it. The seller knew nothing about it so they claimed. I thought with bidding going to $300+ he would be happy. Guess that didn't work.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 20, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Gone like the wind....



That was quick!


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 20, 2018)

ok

who got it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> ok
> 
> who got it?



Betting someone in SoCal. Seller located in Palmdale,CA


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 20, 2018)

I’m betting the seller left money on the table and someone got a good deal. V/r Shawn


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Jun 20, 2018)

Listing just started, so someone threw him an offer he couldn't refuse....swim with the fishes ?

This listing was ended by the seller because the item is no longer available


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 21, 2018)

You know what really sucks is as a buyer, you are contractually obligated to buy the items you win. But they allow sellers to cancel auctions that have bids on them. 
I can understand if the item sells locally before any bids are placed, fine, pull the listing. But allowing this kind of thing is bs.


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 21, 2018)

the dude accepted my 125.00 offer


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jun 21, 2018)

bobcycles said:


> the dude accepted my 125.00 offer





Lol I offered him 1k and said he had higher offers


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jun 21, 2018)

He probably should have let it play out, let 'em fight over it, who knows how high it would've went.


----------



## stoney (Jun 21, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> He probably should have let it play out, let 'em fight over it, who knows how high it would've went.




Should of let it play out if for no other reason than it had bids on it.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 22, 2018)

knock it off-so what if someone possibly got a good deal-you didn't! so what-you're ship will come in. its the same ones always snipping and whining about prices or that they got passed over. and the new all time low in their behavior was the way in which these same people treated a sweet little gal trying to sell an aerocycle here on the cabe recently. it was a disgrace. honestly-grow up!


----------



## Jay81 (Jun 22, 2018)

mr.cycleplane said:


> knock it off-so what if someone possibly got a good deal-you didn't! so what-you're ship will come in. its the same ones always snipping and whining about prices or that they got passed over. and the new all time low in their behavior was the way in which these same people treated a sweet little gal trying to sell an aerocycle here on the cabe recently. it was a disgrace. honestly-grow up!




Personally, I'm not complaining about not getting it (didn't even know about it till after it was sold, and don't need one anyway) but like I said above it's complete BS that ebay allows this. 
If a bidder is contractually obligated to buy an item that they placed a winning bid on, then the seller should be contractually obligated to let an auction run it's course once the first bid has been placed. Ending an auction early that has even one bid on it is complete crap and ebay keeps letting them get away with it.  
Either put a reserve on it, or a higher starting bid.
I have had several items in the past that I have bid on, and nobody else bid. Then POOF it disappears shortly before the auction ends.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jun 22, 2018)

This happened much less often before they got greedy and started charging insane fees. 

Items that can get broken while listed, accidentally misrepresented, or other legitimate occurrences require the ability to cancel. Like anything in life there are those that will take advantage. 

I’ve occasionally pulled stuff to sell to a buddy and/or avoid fees, who cares.


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Jun 22, 2018)

its common knowledge that ebay has gotten worst over the years. the cards are not stacked for the seller anymore. you're luck if you break even after the fees! so putting the coals to them once in a while...… that's a good thing for the seller! count your lucky stars our hobby has the cabe!


----------

